# Mesquite R10



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I made this as a special request. It's from the smaller fork.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

gorgeous!! what terrific wood color pattern


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have no words at this moment :,)
-slingshot shooter


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow---that's a beauty! Great job.

I know Yew has it's own big following, but I prefer Mesquite. I think it more often has dramatic grain coloration differences. I wish it grew wild where I live in the NE US. Sadly, I'm saddled with (mostly) boring old Red Oak, Birch, a little bit of different Maples and once every blue moon (can't remember the last time), some Cherry. We also have Apple and Black Walnut around, but I never find any in the wild.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful wood, and awesome work buddy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just AWESOME!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Superb work on the design and finish!!!

Congratulations!!!

Q


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice job! Hate to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever tried making one out of Crate Myrtle, from a bush?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

slingshot shooter said:


> I have no words at this moment :,)
> -slingshot shooter


 can't wait for you to get it.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Albinogek said:


> Nice job! Hate to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever tried making one out of Crate Myrtle, from a bush?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i make slingshots from it. The ones with the flowers. Very nice strong wood.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Wow---that's a beauty! Great job.
> 
> I know Yew has it's own big following, but I prefer Mesquite. I think it more often has dramatic grain coloration differences. I wish it grew wild where I live in the NE US. Sadly, I'm saddled with (mostly) boring old Red Oak, Birch, a little bit of different Maples and once every blue moon (can't remember the last time), some Cherry. We also have Apple and Black Walnut around, but I never find any in the wild.


 I too love mesquite! I will hopefully soon be getting done yew in a trade. It is also very pretty. Can't wait to work with it. However I'm from Texas, so mesquite has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Arnisador, I have a few mesquite forks I harvested about a week ago & have glued the ends. Now it's just a waiting game. I have my eye on fork off of a Crate Myrtle bush, that's why I asked, wasn't sure if it would be strong enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nicely done! The R10 is becoming quite a popular frame, I'm gonna have to try one.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is some seriously nice work right there. Excellent everything!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice job Bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That came out real nice.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome! Great work, you had a lot to remove there. Bravo.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Awesome! Great work, you had a lot to remove there. Bravo.


 yes! I had to get to the juicy center


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice!! Lovely work!! I have found some potentially nice black locust to cut for you and another member.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

What do you use to mill that size fork down to what you want it to be? Any power tools?
I have a large fork and would like to make one of those but not sure I know how to do it.

Njones


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Njones said:


> What do you use to mill that size fork down to what you want it to be? Any power tools?
> I have a large fork and would like to make one of those but not sure I know how to do it.
> 
> Njones


 I use an electric hand planer... Then my belt sander. Some people use a table top planer really efficient, I don't have one of those.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. I have both of those so I'll try that. There in storage and I'm working on getting my shop fixed up to make slingshots. I'm still new at it.

Njones


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

There ya go! Another natural fork set...nice wood nice work nice forks!

It's funny in a way...poster from NE USA wants mesquite, westerners want eastern woods...why not trade blank forks? That's what a forum is for in part, right? Trades.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> There ya go! Another natural fork set...nice wood nice work nice forks!
> 
> It's funny in a way...poster from NE USA wants mesquite, westerners want eastern woods...why not trade blank forks? That's what a forum is for in part, right? Trades.


Me and the guys have been doing that for years, Chuck. That's where I've gotten my hands on Mesquite and Osage. Two woods I love. I have also traded with guys from the UK to get my favorites Yew, Hawthorn, and Blackthorn. It's a very fascinating thing.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > There ya go! Another natural fork set...nice wood nice work nice forks!
> ...


i do the same.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that's a beauty! Excellent wood in a great shape.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Albinogek said:


> Nice job! Hate to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever tried making one out of Crate Myrtle, from a bush?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice job arnisador nice grain and shape --- i made one out of crepe myrtle.... hard as steel when it`s dry and old . perfect shape . filled in the hole with `fools gold`


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Mesquite is one of my favorites as well. Very nice to work with. You did a lovely job!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

fsimpson said:


> Albinogek said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job! Hate to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever tried making one out of Crate Myrtle, from a bush?
> ...


 by hats a nice shape... Recurve action!



Poiema said:


> Mesquite is one of my favorites as well. Very nice to work with. You did a lovely job!


. Thanks for your comments


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A beauty for sure, thanks for sharing


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful work from the "juicy center" of an overgrown fork....my favorite way to do it too. Thanks for sharing that beaut with us.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chulo trabajo amigo


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Tag said:


> A beauty for sure, thanks for sharing


Glad you like it


chuckduster01 said:


> Beautiful work from the "juicy center" of an overgrown fork....my favorite way to do it too. Thanks for sharing that beaut with us.


 yeah it's my preferred method. I have a bunch of live oak and some mesquite seasoning up right now!



Chepo69 said:


> Muy chulo trabajo amigo


. Great compliment from one of the masters of natural forks


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice, I love the colour of that wood!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

awesome natural shooter Sir....

I love the grain and colour....

bravo....


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Got it in the mail today!!!!
All i can say is that it's one awesome slingshot. 
I love the grain that it has. To be honest I didn't think the fork would have that good of a grain on it. 
Excellent work!!!
Thanks Florida forks 
-slingshots shooter


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally in your hands . Enjoy friend.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------

